

Show HN: Orchard – host your Docker containers in the cloud - bfirsh
https://orchardup.com/

======
Nickoladze
I 100% do not understand Docker. From what I gather, it encapsulates your
program along with required programs such as Tomcat, MySQL, etc and allows you
to run it in a way that is machine-agnostic.

This makes no sense to me, because I know all my servers run the same programs
on the same operating system. There's no reason to have this compatibility
layer when I know my code works on my servers.

I've heard suggestions that it's for ease of testing on your local machine
since it probably is quite different from your production server, but my local
machine has test databases and programs that run in debug mode. I don't want
those being included.

~~~
sp332
The founder of dotcloud has a good introduction on SO:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/18208445/13652](http://stackoverflow.com/a/18208445/13652)

~~~
Nickoladze
I like the idea of having an ideal environment to use to start a project.

The deployment ease is probably nice for people with complicated programs, but
my deployment is just an ANT task that FTPs all my changed files to a given
server.

------
zmitri
Just setup a sample python web app -->
[http://162.243.30.160](http://162.243.30.160)

This is a game changer. Very easy to use, and nicer than using Heroku since
you don't have to deal with all the marketplace gouging. Great step forward
for Docker.

------
nickstinemates
Very cool. Will be interesting to see how it progresses!

